# Powerbook G4 ?



## Rizerfr (24 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour/Bonsoir !

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 2011 mais depuis que mon HP de 2008 est mort depuis quelques mois je n'ai plus de machine portable . Alors j'ai fait quelques recherches sur Internet et je pense prendre un Powerbook G4 Alu fin 2005 ? Uniquement pour surfer sur le net , Youtube , Mail , Skype (Es t'il fonctionnel du Leopard ?) . Donc je pensais prendre un 15 pouces haute gamme de l'époque avec le processeur à 1.67 Ghz et upgrade le disque dur et la RAM . 
Maintenant que j'ai fait la présentation je pose mes questions :

-Le powerbook G4 est t'il suffisament réactif pour les taches que j'ai cité ? Le Wifi pas trop lent ?
-Sur quel site puis-je le trouver ? J'ai essayé Leboncoin et Ebay mais peut d'offre en bon état !

Cordialement


----------



## Madalvée (25 Octobre 2012)

Ça risque de ramer sur les vidéos et sur les flash (qui n'est d'ailleurs plus mis à jour).
Pour de la bureautique je dirais oui à 100 % mais pour le web l'impasse est proche.
Si tu utilises le wifi en même temps que d'autres, tu vas ralentir tous les utilisateurs alentour car le protocole est ancien.

Il en passe de moins en moins et il faut y mettre le prix, la valeur est vraiment sentimentale. Les pièces détachées sont hors de prix quand elles ne sont pas introuvables.
Si c'est uniquement pour le surf, pourquoi pas une tablette ?


----------



## esv^^ (25 Octobre 2012)

J'ai l'expérience de cette machine et je peut t'affirmer que:
Pour les Mails: OK
Bureautique: Patience pour ouvrir le donc, mais ensuite c'est bon
Skype: Marche mais c'est une ancienne version (que je préfère à la nouvelle): tu la trouvera sur Mac.oldapps.com
Safari: Tout dépend de ce que tu fait: Vidéo, n'y pense même pas. Lecture, c'est impec! J'écris actuellement depuis un iMac Tournesol G4 (512Mo) et ça va!  

Ensuite, il faudra impérativement que tu télécharge le contournement de Flash 10 ou 11 je ne sais plus...

Mais, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Madalvée: Si ce n'est que pour les mails, skype et internet, opte pour un iPad ou une autre tablette: le confort sera vraiment au RDV et tu gagnera en fluidité, tu pourras lire des vidéos... Bon, ensuite il y a le prix. Pourquoi pas un iPad Mini?


----------



## Rizerfr (25 Octobre 2012)

Merci de vos conseils ^^donc je vais m'orienter vers l'Ipad 4 d'ici la fin du mois peut être acheter un clavier pour un meilleur confort .


----------



## esv^^ (26 Octobre 2012)

Oui, je pense que c'est ce que tu as de mieux à faire!


----------



## Polystyrène (8 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau 

Perso, j'ai un PowerBook G4 15" et je m'en sers plus que mon iPad. C'est lui que je prends en voyage. Après, l'ipad est bien plus portable et la gamme PowerBook commence a prendre de l'âge... Mais vu qu'un nouvel ipad est sorti récemment, il est effectivement plus judicieux d'aquérir la nouvelle tablette 

Sur ce bonne après midi


----------



## esv^^ (9 Décembre 2012)

Polystyrène a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau
> 
> Perso, j'ai un PowerBook G4 15" et je m'en sers plus que mon iPad. C'est lui que je prends en voyage. Après, l'ipad est bien plus portable et la gamme PowerBook commence a prendre de l'âge... Mais vu qu'un nouvel ipad est sorti récemment, il est effectivement plus judicieux d'aquérir la nouvelle tablette
> 
> Sur ce bonne après midi



Bienvenue!


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2012)

Il vaudrait mieux prendre un Core2Duo pour un poil plus cher, parce que de nombreux navigateurs ne supportent plus le PowerPC, et je ne parle même pas des plug-ins.



J'adore le PowerPC, pour moi ça reste le proc le mieux conçu, mais là en 2012, ce n'est plus viable (sauf en collection, j'en ai une dizaine).


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2012)

Je vous trouve bien dépréciatifs.
Mais bon, ça dépend certainement de nos intérêts
Perso, ma femme utilise un PPC (Tournesol G4@700) uniquement pour le boulot, et ça suffit (bon elle squatte l'Intel pour les accès à Allociné qui est super lourdingue)
Une des gamine a le Mini G4@1,2 et elle fait avec (passe plus de temps sur un portable W$ C2D, c'est vrai  )
Moi, en portable je n'ai que du G3 et G4 et ça me suffit largement (mail, forum et toutes les applis hors Web)


----------



## jellyboy74 (16 Décembre 2012)

Perso j'ai un powerbook G4 de 2005 avec un ppc de 1GHZ et 1GO de ram sous 10.5 . Avec je peu presque tout faire sauf youtube car flash plus mis à jour par adobe ...... donc ça passe mais en 240P tout pourri ! Il y a aussi beaucoup de programme qui ne sont plus compatible ppc (ce qui est aberrant puisque cette technologie est encore utilisé par les consoles de jeu par exemple ) . Après pour la lecture viéo sous VLC ou autres pas de soucis ça prend . Perso je fait même un peu de MAO avec . Sous ableton live 8 je passe ma batterie éléctronique avec EZdrummer qui est pourtant gourmand et je joue par dessus itunes sans lag même en enregistrement ! J'utilise aussi un line 6 pour émuler les amplis guitare qui est très gourmand aussi . 

Si tu en trouves un autour des 200 euros ça le fait . Peut être prévoir une clé wifi en N pour bien jouir d'internet . 

Après il reste une sacré qualité de fabrication pour l'époque qui explose encore pas mal de PC entrée de gamme , une qualité sonore bien meilleure que mon MBP , un écran MAt des plus agréables , un trackpad petit mais très réactif , un clavier au touché que je trouves là aussi bien meilleur que le mbp , je parle smême pas du micro integré qui est un vrai micro qu'on peu sortir (sorte d'appendice ) et qui restitut un bonne qualité de son en écoute comme en enregistrement (parfait pour skype ou TS ) . 

Bref beaucoup d'inconvénients à cause de l'abandon de la technologie ppc mais pleins d'avantages sur les "bases" même que ce qu'un portable doit offrir .


----------



## yret (20 Décembre 2012)

Pour ma part, j'allais te dire bingo car j'ai un Powerbook G4 1,5GHz 17" 1,5Go RAM de mai 2004 ! il tournait bien jusqu'à hier matin où je crois le disque dur a lâché et comme ce doit être un IDE, je n'ai quasiment aucune chance d'en trouver un ... 

Par contre, bureautique c'était OK, web presque sauf quelques sites et plus aucune mise à jour de quoi que ce soit ...

Je vais encore essayer une manip pour voir s'il ne veut pas tenir jusqu'à ses 9 ans !


----------



## CBi (20 Décembre 2012)

Regarde chez OWC tu trouveras des DD et de la mémoire pour toutes (presque!) les machines Apple, avec des frais de port depuis les USA étonnamment faibles


----------



## Madalvée (20 Décembre 2012)

J'ai acheté un DD de 240 go chez Macway il y a moins d'un an, ils doivent toujours en avoir, non ?
Sinon j'attends une prise connecteur secteur car la broche de l'adaptateur s'est cassée, opération à c&#339;ur ouvert en vue, j'espère que ça se passera aussi bien que les fois précédentes (superdrive et disque dur changés).


----------



## jellyboy74 (20 Décembre 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> J'ai acheté un DD de 240 go chez Macway il y a moins d'un an, ils doivent toujours en avoir, non ?
> Sinon j'attends une prise connecteur secteur car la broche de l'adaptateur s'est cassée, opération à cur ouvert en vue, j'espère que ça se passera aussi bien que les fois précédentes (superdrive et disque dur changés).



Juste pour info il y a des adaptateurs IDE to Sata qui permettent de mettre n'importe quel HDD et même un SSD !


----------



## yret (21 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ces infos !

Finalement j'ai laissé "reposer" mon PWB 36h et il fonctionne à nouveau !! 

Mais effectivement si je peux changer mon DD pour un plus gros car le mien ne fait que 80Go


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2012)

N'attend pas qu'il lâche. Tu trouveras encore chez Grosbill des Caviar Blue de 320 Go IDE. C'est ce que j'ai dans mon PowerBook G4 1.67 HD. On ne peut pas mettre plus gros en IDE (les SSD IDE montent à 240 Go).


----------



## jellyboy74 (21 Décembre 2012)

Prend un SSD IDE ca te coûtera pas beaucoup plus et comme le dis le commentaire précédent n'attends pas qu'il lâche définitivement et profites en pour sauver tout ce que tu peu ! 

Je sais de quoi je parles mon hdd m'as lâché semaine dernière !


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2012)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Prend un SSD IDE ca te coûtera pas beaucoup plus et comme le dis le commentaire précédent n'attends pas qu'il lâche définitivement et profites en pour sauver tout ce que tu peu !
> 
> Je sais de quoi je parles mon hdd m'as lâché semaine dernière !



Euh si le prix est quand même pas le même si on compare des marques de bonne qualité. Le Western Digital Scorpio Blue est à 125 euros, et l'OWC Mercury Legacy Pro 240 Go est à environ 320 euros (TVA comprise).

Par contre je me suis trompé en SSD ils ont aussi un Mercury Legacy Pro de 480 Go qui coûte environ 500 euros (TVA incluse).

Mais bon franchement le WD Digital te suffira peut-être ...


----------



## yret (21 Décembre 2012)

Bon certes mon PWB a redémarré mais au bout de 30 minutes (chauffe ...), il est pas loin de lâcher ...

Et d'ailleurs il pédale sérieusement (copies de sauvegarde ce matin) et est donc en train de finir sa vie ! :rose:

Alors pourquoi pas le Western Digital 320Go en effet car ensuite le budget est trop élevé: vaut mieux alors que je change pour un iMac de base (ayant déjà un MacBook).

Ce WD est-il bien compatible avec mon PWB de mai 2004 ? je ne trouve pas de mentions sur grosbill ...


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2012)

yret a dit:


> Bon certes mon PWB a redémarré mais au bout de 30 minutes (chauffe ...), il est pas loin de lâcher ...
> 
> Et d'ailleurs il pédale sérieusement (copies de sauvegarde ce matin) et est donc en train de finir sa vie ! :rose:
> 
> ...



Oui sans problème


----------



## yret (22 Décembre 2012)

OK merci, je vais y réfléchir 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet initial, je pense qu'il vaut mieux acheter de l'occas en Intel Core 2 duo pas très cher maintenant avec 10.5 mini


----------

